# Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?



## vermesser (22. April 2010)

Angeregt durch eine sehr lebhafte und interessante Diskussion zum Thema " Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Aale" möchte ich das gleiche mal zu den Barschen tun. Also...wie fangt Ihr gezielt große Barsche?


----------



## fishcatcher99 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Hi ,
Also Grosse Barsche selektiv zu fangen ist an vielen Gewässern relativ schwer , behaupte ich jetzt mal ! 
An meinem Gewässer gibtz dabei eigentlich nur eine Faustregel : Grosser Köder = Grosser Fisch 
Mit 1er oder 2er Spinnern oder 5cm GuFis fange ich sehr selten einen Grosßbarsch  , denn die kleinen ( -30cm ) fressen sie den Grossen einfach vor der Nase weg .  Meine Grössten Barsche habe ich alle  mit Ködern gefangen , die eigentlich für Hecht und Zander bestimmt waren  wie z.b einen 4er oder 5er Mepps und sogar af einen 15cm  Wobbler |bigeyes Auch beim Zanderangeln mit totem KöFi an der Pose habe ich immer sehr viele Barsche als Beifang . Auch hier gillt je grösser der KöFi je grösser der Barsch  und je kleiner der KöFi je mehr , aber dafür kleinere Barsche beissen . 

Ich denke das es für einen richtigen Grossbarsch auch eine gewisse menge an Glück braucht ...

gruss |wavey:


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Also ich fange meine großen Barsche hauptsächlich im Herbst vornehmlich der Oktober. Ausschließlich an einer Stelle.

Köder dicker Tauwurm leicht auf den Haken gezogen und mit Barschfix Lockstoff eingesprüht.

Habe schon mehrere über 45 -50 damit gefangen.

:vik:


----------



## olaf70 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Bei uns sind Barsche jenseits der 30cm als groß zu bezeichnen.Die fing ich persönlich schon zu jeder Jahreszeit und fast auf jeden Köder : Maden, Wurm, Wobbler,Spinner und Gummifisch. Die meisten bissen aber auf Kunstköder.
Mit Köderfisch angel ich aus Gewissensgründen nicht,daher kann ich nichts zu sagen. Und für die Fall-Schuß(Drop-shot) Angelei konnte mich auch noch nicht so richtig begeistern.
Aber der beste Kracher (42cm) biß auf den guten alten Tauwurm, allerdings nach dem Auswerfen in der Absinkphase. Ich hab ihn wohl direkt auf den Kopf geworfen. Aber diese Kaliber sind wohl echt richtig selten


----------



## vermesser (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Klingt doch alles schonmal gut. Das es schwer ist, die selektiv zu fangen, ist klar...aber mir ging es mehr darum, die Chancen zu steigern und statt einem oder so pro Saison doch einige mehr zu fangen...

Nur weiter so mit Tipps...


----------



## theundertaker (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Meine großen Barsche hab ich letztes Jahr mit einem richtig dicken Tauwurm an der Dropshot-Montage gefangen...(43,46,46,48cm)...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Also Großbarsche mit Drop Shot auf Tauwurm oder Lunker City Fin-S 5" sonst noch paar beim Aalangeln mit Tauwurm aber sicherlich auch mit Pose!!!!!

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## olaf70 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Ich denke auch,daß die Stelle sehr wichtig ist. In meinem "Hausgewässer" fängt man die größeren eigentlich nur an zwei-drei Plätzen. Das wären dann Einmündungen,Wehre und Brücken. Aber diese Stellen sind ja eigentlich allgemein als gute Angelplätze bekannt.

Was ist denn Barsch-Fix Lockstoff bzw. wo bekommt man denn sowas? Hab ich noch nie was von gehört. Gehen denn da nicht auch die Kleinen ran?


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch,daß die Stelle sehr wichtig ist. In meinem "Hausgewässer" fängt man die größeren eigentlich nur an zwei-drei Plätzen. Das wären dann Einmündungen,Wehre und Brücken. Aber diese Stellen sind ja eigentlich allgemein als gute Angelplätze bekannt.
> 
> Was ist denn Barsch-Fix Lockstoff bzw. wo bekommt man denn sowas? Hab ich noch nie was von gehört. Gehen denn da nicht auch die Kleinen ran?


 
Aaach. Habe ich vor ca. einem Jahr in meinem Angelladen gekauft. Glaube hieß damals* Beisfix Barsch*. Man kann es nicht mehr lesen, weil Verpackung schon so zerkratz ist.

Nicht schlecht das Zeug. Geht wie sau. Natürlich beißen alle Barsche darauf. Aber im Oktober, wie bereits erwähnt fange ich an der angegebenen Stelle überwiegend die Großen.


----------



## JonasH (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Also um für mien Hausgewässer zu sprechen, Drop-Shot (gelber Köder) oder nen 6cm Sandra perlmutt oder Gelb... so hab ich zumindest die Besten letztes jahr gefangen (46 bis 52). Natürlich auch einige kleinere!


----------



## Lenkers (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Mit Wissen, Geduld und vielleicht ein wenig Glück.


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Definitiv die selektivsten Köder auf Barsch: anderthalb- oder zwei tauürmer, gezupft an der Pose, oder Wobbler ab 6cm Länge, oder Köfis um die 9-10cm Länge! Wobei die Köfis jetzt nicht soo selektiv sind, aber die Barsche sind meist schneller als die Zander, und die Größe bekommen die "richtigen" Kaliber auch gut zu fassen! 
PS: Hechte kommen in meinen Gewässern kaum vor, als kleine Anmerkung!


----------



## Buxte (23. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Habe viel Barsche und Hechte in meinem Gewässer, nur sind da wenig- bis keine großen Barsche dabei. Aber viele kleine Trupps, das ist wohl der hecht stärker unbd läßt die barsche gar nicht so groß werden?!?!
Jedoch konnte ich einmal ein 45cm Barsch auf Tauwurm an er Posenmontage fangen.


----------



## vermesser (23. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Ich hab es auch schon mit Tauwurm an ner Grundmontage mit Auftriebskörper versucht...ist aber sehr hängerträchtig.

Schonmal jemand mit Spiro und Wurm auf Barsch los gewesen? Oder mit nem kleinen Streamer hinterm sinkenden Spiro?


----------



## Janussi (23. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Moinsen! Kann den meisten Beiträgen nur zustimmen! Habe die meisten großen Barsche auf recht große Spinner ( 2er und 3er Mepps Lusox ) nebenbei beim Angeln auf Hecht gefangen. Oder auf Wobbler ,Gu-Fi oder KöFi über 10 cm beim Fischen auf Zander und Hecht. Aber gezielt nur auf große Barsche angeln ist wohl eine schwierige Angelegen- heit.
Noch´n kleiner Ködertip : Versuch es mal mit nem Grandma- 
Wobbler in Barschdekor 8, 12 bis 15 cm. Konnte recht gute Ergebnisse damit erzielen und haben sich letzlich als besonders zupfig herausgestellt!! 

 Also allzeit dickes " Petri heil"


----------



## Buxte (23. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/bilder/zHZWzQr5AyzSJYl.jpg

Der hatte auch nicht auf Barsch geangelt

Einfach nur geiler Fisch:m Gebissen auf einen Mega Scouter


----------



## vermesser (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Ich habe mir das mal sehr interessiert durchgelesen...tolle Fische dabei. Deshalb mal als erstes Danke für die Tipps.

Ihr denkt also auch, daß es eine selektivere Methode, um große Barsche zu fangen, so nicht gibt?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Es ist ja nicht nur die Methode...
Die Barsche müssen erst auch einmal da sein. 
Ich kenne da so eine kleine Insel im See, mit Brückenverbindung zum Ufer. 
Da gibt es eine schöne ausgeprägte Kante zum Flachwasser hin, eine hervorragende Barschstelle. 

Aber..., die Fische sind nicht immer vor Ort. Im Hochsommer geht dort nichts. Auch der Wind muss exakt richtig stehen. Und der Luftdruck sollte auch passen...
Also eine Fischerei, die mit sehr viel Berechnung (man könnte auch sagen, "Glück") zu tun hat .

Wenn die Barsche aber da sind, ich habe letztes Jahr an diesem Gewässer einen solchen Tag erwischt), dann fängt man sie auch. In diesem Fall auf 15gr. Gno-Blinker und 5cm Kopytos. Der Satz "große Köder fangen große Barsche" ist definitiv nicht immer zutreffend, zumindest beim gezielten Barschangeln nicht.


----------



## vermesser (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Ja, mir wurde auch schon erzählt, daß große Barsche noch launischer und schwerer zu fangen sind als große Hechte...hmm...na ich werde mich da mal intensiv dran machen. In vielen Gewässern fängt man ja nunmal Massen an Barschen, aber eben nur selten nebenbei wirklich schöne.


----------



## kaizr (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Köderempfehlungen sind da eigentlich relativ unmöglich. Fakt ist, wer viel angelt, der fängt auch irgendwann einen.

Die Gewässer unterscheiden sich soooooo stark, aber Tauwurm lang augespießt an der Dropshot oder Posenmontage ist sehr gut. Das probiere ich immer zuerst wenn ich auf Barsch angel.

Da die Hängergefahr meist relativ groß ist, verwende ich auch oft Carolina oder Texas Rig.

Ein Köder hat sich bei mir allerdings als Bank erwiesen, der Walleye Assasin in grün, gibt ihn allerdings in 2-3 Ausführungen und alle sind gut.

http://666kb.com/i/biopn081vcyeql4r5.jpg


----------



## vermesser (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Das es mit dem "Superköder" allein nicht getan ist, ist ja logisch. Es ging mir mehr um allgemeine taktische Hinweise, wie sich der eine oder andere den großen Barschen nähert. Meist sind diese ja nur Beifang.


----------



## kaizr (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Also richtig gezielt auf "dicke" Barsche angeln ist ziemlich schwer. Selbst "Profis" können das auf Abruf nicht schaffen.

Es gab lange die Annahme das große Barsche alleine ziehen, dieses wurde jedoch wiederlegt. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das etwas größere Köder besser sind, da die dicken meist ganz tief unter dem "Kleinkram" stehen. Werden relativ kleine Köder verwendet kommen diese nicht unten an.

Aber natürlich ist ein großer Köder keine Garantie für große Fische, da Barsche eh auf alles raufknallen wenn sie im Fressrausch sind. Aber es erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Gemini (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

In 2009 haben bei mir alle grossen Barsche auf 5er Mepps gebissen.


----------



## kaizr (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*



Gemini schrieb:


> In 2009 haben bei mir alle grossen Barsche auf 5er Mepps gebissen.


 Wie gesagt, wenn die im Fressrausch sind gehen die auf alles druff.

War aber sicherlich im SOmmer oder?


----------



## olaf70 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Mit viel Glück !!
Ich war dies Jahr dreimal los. Das Letzte Mal gestern früh. Immer zwei Ruten mit Tauwurm wegen Schonzeit (Hecht/Zander) und an Stellen mit "Barschgarantie". Aber nichts, nicht mal ein paar Kleine oder Kaulbarsche. Brassen und Rotaugen ohne Ende, aber kein Barsch. Da hier und dort immer mal wieder kleine Fische am Springen waren, wird da wohl irgendwas am jagen gewesen sein.
In meiner Verzweiflung hab ich es mal mit Drop-Shot und Tauwurm versucht. Nada.
Wird Zeit, daß man wieder mit kleinen Wobblern oder Spinnern losgehen kann. Mit Wurm habe ich einfach kein Glück.


----------



## Gemini (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*



kaizr schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn die im Fressrausch sind gehen die auf alles druff.
> 
> War aber sicherlich im SOmmer oder?




Nicht nur, Bodden war Hochsommer, dort alle Barsche auf 5er Mepps, auch kleinere. Dann noch im September, Oktober, aber immer bei gutem Wetter und angenehmen Temperaturen.


----------



## vermesser (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Ja gut, die Bodden sind ja für große Barsche bekannt. Wobei sich grad ne Frage ergibt: Woran erkennt man, daß überhaupt große Barsche im Gewässer sind? Ein älterer Angelfreund von mir meinte mal, daß wenn man nur selten Barsche fängt, auch große drin sind...fängt man dagegen immer viele kleine Spritzer, dann gibts kaum größere, weil die sich gegenseitig das Futter wegfressen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man, daß überhaupt große Barsche im Gewässer sind? Ein älterer Angelfreund von mir meinte mal, daß wenn man nur selten Barsche fängt, auch große drin sind...fängt man dagegen immer viele kleine Spritzer, dann gibts kaum größere, weil die sich gegenseitig das Futter wegfressen.


 

Na ja..., gewagte Theorie, die dein Kumpel da aufstellt. Vor allem, weil die sich nicht gegenseitig das Futter wegfressen. Vielmehr_ sind_ die Kleinen das Lieblingsfutter der Großen.


----------



## vermesser (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Is auch nur seine Theorie aus seiner Erfahrung. Ich meine, der angelt auch schon seine 50 Jahre, aber der kann ja auch nicht alles wissen.

Hätte ja sein können, daß da was dran ist.


----------



## Udo561 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Hi,
geziehlt auch große Barsche ist fast unmöglich , aber in einem Schwarm sind immer 1-2 große dabei.
Man muss den Köder so wählen das er einfach zu groß für die kleineren ist , einfach meine Erfahrung.
Im klaren Wasser sieht man sogar wie die Barsche dem Köder hinterher jagen , erst sind die kleineren da und plötzlich kommt aus dem Hintergrund der größte und schnappt sich den Köder , in meinem Fall fast immer Gummifisch.
Gruß Udo
ps. ist ein 10 cm Gummi


----------



## vermesser (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Ok, da probier ich aus, sobald ich am See mit Kunstködern los darf. Wahrscheinlich sind meine Köder zum spinnern dann wohl eher zu klein und ich sollte mal in die Hechtbox greifen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Angelst du vom Ufer aus? Dann würde ich schauen, eine möglichst markante Stelle zu finden. Übergang in eine Bucht, Schilfgürtel, Plateaus in Wurfweite, Krautbänke...

Und geh nicht zu spät. Gerade in den warmen Monaten machte ich meine besten Barschfänge stets in den ganz frühen Morgenstunden und in der Abenddämmerung. Tagsüber bleiben tatsächlich oftmals nur die Kleinen in unmittelbarer Ufernähe. 
Ah ja, ein wenig Wind und dadurch Bewegung schadet auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Egal ob Naturköder oder Kunstköder, große oder kleine, morgens, abends oder mittags:
Obwohl ich es auch schon zigfach gezielt versucht habe, waren praktisch auch alle meine Fänge "Beifänge" beim Hecht- oder Wallerangeln.

Und trotz all den guten Tipps hier im Thread habe ich immer noch das Gefühl, dass das noch lange so bleiben wird..


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Es gibt wohl kaum eine Fischart die schwieriger gezielt zu beangeln ist als Grossbarsche.

Was heute funktioniert, ist morgen schon nicht mehr aktuell.
Daher haben wohl alle Tips ihre Berechtigung, da sie mal funktionierten.

Sie funktionieren auch irgendwann wieder. Nur weiss man nicht wann.|supergri

Deshalb muss man oft den Köder, die Wassertiefe, die Stelle und die Tageszeit wechseln.

Spätestens wenn man denkt es entsteht sowas wie Regelmässigkeit, kann man sicher sein dass es bald wieder vorbei ist damit.



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Angelst du vom Ufer aus? Dann würde ich schauen, eine möglichst markante Stelle zu finden. Übergang in eine Bucht, Schilfgürtel, Plateaus in Wurfweite, Krautbänke...
> 
> Und geh nicht zu spät. Gerade in den warmen Monaten machte ich meine besten Barschfänge stets in den ganz frühen Morgenstunden und in der Abenddämmerung. Tagsüber bleiben tatsächlich oftmals nur die Kleinen in unmittelbarer Ufernähe.
> Ah ja, ein wenig Wind und dadurch Bewegung schadet auch nicht.



Ja, ich angel vom Ufer und ja, nach einigermaßen markanten Stellen guckt man ja als Raubfischangler schon automatisch. Leider ist es mir trotzdem noch nicht gelungen, gezielt und regelmäßig vernünftige Barsche zu fangen. Es waren immer nur Glückstreffer. Und da Barsch einer meiner Lieblingsfische ist, würde ich das gern gezielter angehen.


----------



## vermesser (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Egal ob Naturköder oder Kunstköder, große oder kleine, morgens, abends oder mittags:
> Obwohl ich es auch schon zigfach gezielt versucht habe, waren praktisch auch alle meine Fänge "Beifänge" beim Hecht- oder Wallerangeln.
> 
> Und trotz all den guten Tipps hier im Thread habe ich immer noch das Gefühl, dass das noch lange so bleiben wird..



So gehts mir leider auch. Nachts beim Aalangeln, beim Blinkern auf Hecht, beim Feedern auf Maden...aber leider nie als gezielter Fang mit Methode...


----------



## vermesser (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl kaum eine Fischart die schwieriger gezielt zu beangeln ist als Grossbarsche.



Das stimmt leider. Es gibt echt nichts, worauf man sich dabei verlassen kann...und das würde ich gern ein bissel ändern...


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Hier ist noch was über die Lernfähigkeit von Barschen:

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/tie...izeitangler-greifen-in-die-Evolution-ein.html

Irgendwo hab ich das schonmal ausführlicher gelesen, find ich leider gerade nicht.

Ansatzweise köönte das erklären warum ghrosse so schwer zu fangen sind und die verbliebenen immer neue Köder brauchen. Ich glaube sie können sich merken ob ein Köder Gefahr bedeutet. Auch wenn sie selbst noch nicht drauf gefangen wurden.

Nur in Momenten der Unvorsichtigkeit oder im Fressrausch lässt sich dann so ein Grossbarsch fangen. Da sind dann wieder die "Zufallsfänge".


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Achso . . 

Falls man dann mal dazu kommt zwei oder sogar drei hintereinander zu fangen, da sie gerade jagen, wird man feststellen, dass spätestens danach ein Köderwechsel angesagt ist.

Dann haben nämlich die übrigen mitbekommen dass der Köder, der die Brüder "entführte" gefährlich ist.

Überfährt man die Fangstelle mit dem Echolot, sind sie zwar oftmals noch da, aber keiner wird sich an dem selben Köder nochmal das Maul verbrennen.

Also Köderwechsel und mit ein wenig Glück erwischt man doch noch einen.

Spätestens ab da hat der Rest gar keinen Appetit mehr und man muss sich einen neuen schwarm suchen.



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Ja, genau so ist es...als Beispiel beim Blinkern auf Hecht...kleiner Barsch auf großen Köder...großer Barsch...Ruhe, aber sie rauben noch...anderer Köder...ein Barsch...wieder nix, aber auch gar nix...aber sie rauben...es ist zum :c ! Die Barsche scheinen ab einer gewissen Größe echt zu den "schlauen" Fischen zu zählen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ja, genau so ist es...als Beispiel beim Blinkern auf Hecht...kleiner Barsch auf großen Köder...großer Barsch...Ruhe, aber sie rauben noch...anderer Köder...ein Barsch...wieder nix, aber auch gar nix...aber sie rauben...es ist zum :c ! *Die Barsche scheinen ab einer gewissen Größe echt zu den "schlauen" Fischen zu zählen.*




Auf jeden Fall.

Wenn morgen früh Wetter ist, werde ich mal mit`m Boot raus und schauen wie die Barsche drauf sind.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Algon (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Bei uns, zur dieser Jahreszeit, mit Tauwurm über Grund zeihen. Nicht viele, aber wenn dann große. Sonst, besser als jeder Gummi oder Wobbler ect., Spinner mit roter oder gelber Feder.

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Würmer nehme ich gar nicht mit.

Nur kiloweise Kukös.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Zoddl (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achso . .
> 
> Falls man dann mal dazu kommt zwei oder sogar drei hintereinander zu fangen, da sie gerade jagen, wird man feststellen, dass spätestens danach ein Köderwechsel angesagt ist.
> 
> Dann haben nämlich die übrigen mitbekommen dass der Köder, der die Brüder "entführte" gefährlich ist.



Einspruch! Obwohl dein Posting gleichzeitig auch leicht berechtigt ist...
Dazu folgende zwei Beispiele:

1. Im Frühjahr, genauer um gerade jetzt diese Zeit, gibt/gab es an meinen Hausgewässern zwei Angelstellen (mittlerweile als Schonstrecke deklariert), an denen man quasi auf Ansage 3 bis 6 grosse Barsche. Dazu musste man sich aber erstmal durch etliche "halbstarke" fischen. Insgesamt waren es innerhalb von zwei Stunden an die 40 Barsche. Gebissen hat es aber immer(!!!) nur auf einen einzigen bestimmten Köder, entweder nen 5er Gufi in schwarz/weiss, rotglitter oder grünglitter Twister. Andere Farben und Grössen gingen einfach nicht oder fingen viel weniger, obwohl (aus Trotz) sehr oft probiert. Köderwechsel also Fehlanzeige!

2. Letztes Jahr fing ich auf 5er Mepps mit roten Federbüschel nen 38er Barsch beim ersten Wurf. Selbe Stelle zweiter Wurf ergab nen 36er Barsch. Knapp 10 Würfe später hatte ich 5 Barsche zwischen 36 und 45 cm. Alles auf diesen 5er Mepps. Sowas hatte ich allerdings vorher noch nie. Nach 5 Minuten Angelei hätt ich schon wieder einpacken können.
Aus reiner Neugierde hatte ich andere Köder ausprobiert, div. Wobbler, div. GuFis und Twister, Blinker und Spinner. Selbst die 3er Version von dem 5er, also derselbe Spinner nur zwei Nummern kleiner brachte ebenfalls nichts. Nach fast einer Stunde Probiererei hab ich aus Jux nochmal auf den 5er gewechselt. Das gab innerhalb von 5 Minuten nochmal zwei Barsche von knapp 40. War mir dann alles zu doof... und bin dann heimgefahren. Wieviele ich insgesamt hätte fangen können, weiss ich nicht, wären aber sicherlich noch viele mehr dabei herausgekommen. 
Köderwechsel also ebenfalls Fehlanzeige!


Die Sache mit dem Köderwechsel ist an meinem Fluss immer noch nen "Risikofaktor". Fängt man auf einer (kurzen) Strecke mit einem bestimmten Köder gut Fisch, sollte man keinen Köderwechsel machen. Was fängt das fängt!
Läuft man hundert Meter weiter, fängt manchmal dieser Köder rein gar nichts, dafür beisst es auf einen anderen besser. Mal ist es die Form (schlanker/bauchiger Wobbler), mal die Farbe (Weissfisch/BaFo).


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

*Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?

*Beim Zanderangeln.* |supergri
*


----------



## vermesser (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

@ Zoddl: Da sieht man wieder, wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen sind. Bei mir wars auch meist so, daß die auf alles gebissen haben...wenn denn welche da waren...und das ist das Problem, die müssen überhaupt erstmal beißen...

Ich werde mal die Theorie testen, daß im Schwarm immer große dabei sind...ich dachte immer, es wäre so, daß die kleinen denen aus dem Weg gehen, um nicht gefressen zu werden.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich werde mal die Theorie testen, daß im Schwarm immer große dabei sind...ich dachte immer, es wäre so, daß die kleinen denen aus dem Weg gehen, um nicht gefressen zu werden.


 
Na, ein Barsch von 15-20 cm ist ja auch ein kleiner, der allerdings schon in relativer Sicherheit zumindest vor seinen eigenen Artgenossen leben dürfte. 
Ich habe zumindest im See und im Sommer die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die wirklich kleinen Barsche (Brut - 5 cm) direkt am Ufer im ganz flachen Wasser stehen, ein Stück dahinter die halbwüchsigen und die größeren tendenziell noch ein Stück weiter draußen.


----------



## Udo561 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Hi,
schau mal beim nächsten Barschangeln am bessten von einem Steg mit einer Polbrille ins Wasser.
Da siehst du genau wie sich das abspielt , die kleineren Barsche sind einfach schneller und dadurch zuerst am Köder .
Wenn der Köder zu klein ist packen sie ihn , ist der Köder aber größer , ich angele mit ca. 10 cm Gummifisch auf Barsch , dann kommt aus der Tiefe immer mal ein größerer Barsch queer durch den Schwarm und beansprucht den Köder für sich.
Die großen Barsche sind schon da , aber es ist so das die kleineren einfach schneller am Köder sind.
Gruß Udo


----------



## kaizr (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> schau mal beim nächsten Barschangeln am bessten von einem Steg mit einer Polbrille ins Wasser.
> Da siehst du genau wie sich das abspielt , die kleineren Barsche sind einfach schneller und dadurch zuerst am Köder .
> Wenn der Köder zu klein ist packen sie ihn , ist der Köder aber größer , ich angele mit ca. 10 cm Gummifisch auf Barsch , dann kommt aus der Tiefe immer mal ein größerer Barsch queer durch den Schwarm und beansprucht den Köder für sich.
> ...


 
|good:|good:|good: Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen.


----------



## Zoddl (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

@Udo
Das (konsequente) Angeln mit 10er GuFi klingt zwar logisch, was machst du aber wenn die Barsche sich auf die Brut eingeschossen haben? Sprich 5er oder 8er GuFis dem Beuteschema entsprechen? Von meiner Erfahrung her sind GuFis in "Beutefarben" (Weissfisch/Bafo/Braun), die grösser als die vorhandenen Köderfische sind, so gut wie unfängig. Ausser eben an den wenigen Tagen, an denen alles fängt.
Oder lässt sich mit das GuFis in Barschdekor (a lá Kannibalismus und Futterneid) beheben??? Hattest ja auf deinem Foto nen Barschdekor...


Nochmal was anderes dazu:
Auf einer ganz bestimmten Strecke passiert es mir immer wieder, dass ich grosse Döbel, grosse Barsche und Forellen als Nachläufer auf den Wirbel zwischen Stahlvorfach und Hauptschnur bekomme. Das geht soweit, dass ich die Fische direkt vor meinen Füssen mit dem Wirbel ärgern kann. 
Das kuriose/verzweifelnde daran: die grossen Barsche(30+) folgen dem Wirbel, die kleinen folgen dem egal wie grossen Köder. Und das jedes Jahr(!!) zwischen Juli und August. Ein Wechsel auf Miniköder bringt dann massenweise kleine Barsche.
Kann mir das mal jemand erklären!?


----------



## vermesser (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Ja, das hatte ich auch schon...großer Köder...nix oder Hecht, aber große Barsche gesehen...kleiner Köder...die Jugend kämpft, wer zuerst an den Haken darf...ich versuch es vielleicht mal mit zwei Kukös...ein großer und ein kleiner am Seitenarm...


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

hallo,

kann man auch mit fschfetzen barsche fangen, denn mit wurm oder maden fange ich immer nur die kleinen. und wie geht das?


----------



## Ben-CHI (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*



> kann man auch mit fschfetzen barsche fangen, denn mit wurm oder maden  fange ich immer nur die kleinen. und wie geht das?



Klar geht das. Aber wie schon mehrfach erwähnt ist es erstmal wichtig zu wissen ob überhaupt Große Barsche im gewässer vorhanden sind.

Ich würde aber lieber kleine KöFi´s nehmen als mir die Mühe zu machen Fetzen zu basteln.
Wenns keine kleinen gibt dann einfach ne große Plötze filetieren und das Filet in passender Größe an den Haken.


Ich habe, wenn ich mal die letzten 1-2 Jahre Revue passieren lasse die meisten Fische 35+ auf einen 5er Mepps gefangen. Silber mit Gelb/Rotem Mittelteil.
Das Ding ist echt ne Bank, denn damit hab ich bisher in 15 Jahren Fischerei bestimmt 70% meiner Raubfische gefangen.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Große Barsche jenseits der 35cm fange ich eigentlich immer auf kleine Twister (weiß), ab und an auch Drop-Shot oder Spinner (Abu Reflex). Allerdings weiß ich meist auch genau wo diese stehen und fange quasi auf Ansage.


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

hallo, 

Danke für eure Antworten.
Ben-Chi du wird aber mit dem 5er Spinner auch etwas anderes wie Barsche damit gefangen haben.
Meine Angel ist nicht für Hechte geeignet. Deswegen werde ich es mal mit filetierten Plötzen an Barsch stellen versuchen.
Mit Twister und etwas kleineren Spinnern werde ich es auch mal versuchen.


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

So, nachdem auch an "meinem" neuen See die Raubfischschonzeit vorbei ist, hab ich mich mal auf Barschjagd begeben...leider mit sehr mäßigem Erfolg...ich hab mit kleinen Spinnern und Twistern geangelt, aber kaum was gefangen...früher lief das mal besser...

Was mögen Barsche eigentlich lieber...kiesigen Grund oder eher sowas wie Seerosenfelder? Im Fluss findet man sie ja überall...im See offenbar nicht.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Also bei uns an den Seen kenn ich bis jetzt nur 2 Methoden mit denen man zumindest von Spätsommer bis Winter mehrere ü30er Barsche / Tag erwischt.

Die erste Methode ist das Schleppen an den Kanten oder im Freiwasser ich nehme dazu idr. einen tieflaufenden Wobbler der knapp über Grund läuft und einen zweiten fürs mittelwasser.
( Wobbler z.B. Illex Cherry , RS , MB Griffon , Bait-x , Molix MX-35 usw...)
Wenn der Wind richtig steht und die richtige Stärke hat kann man auch einfach vom driftendem Boot werfend fischen.
Hat man einen Barsch erwischt wirft man die Stelle nochmal ab , manchmal erwischt man so noch 1 oder 2 weitere.

Das wichtigste hierbei ist eigentlich ordentlich Strecke zu machen und verschiedene Köder und Lauftiefen durchzuprobieren. Was einen Tag super klappt kann am nächstem trotz gleichen Wetter n totaler Flop sein.


Die 2. Methode ist das vertikalangeln im Winter wenn sich die Fische an den tiefen Stellen sammeln.


----------



## Schleienschosch (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Hallo,
also bei uns gibts massig viele und auch große barsche.
allerdings gehts echt nur wenn das wetter konstant ist. meistens (die letzten 7 tage jeden abend versucht) gehts ganz gut wenn ich mit nem mini twister die kanten vom ufer aus abfische bis ich den ersten biss bekomme. auch wenns nur kurz zupft, wo einer ist sind auch mehr , dann mach ich sofort en größeren twister drauf meistens schockfarben und dann ist bei uns zwischen 25 und 35 eigentlich überhaupt keine seltenheit. 

vorgestern war der hammer. hab mit kleinem fluo gelben twister paar anfasser beim einkubeln bekommen, hab langsamer weiter eingekurbelt ohne stops und dann gings los.
hab mit der polbrille vom steg gefischt und ein schwarm von bestimmt 20 relativ großen barschen sind meinem twister gefolgt. drei würfe später (3 barsche später) stand der schwarm immer noch vor mir und auf einmal kommen zwei ca 60 - 70cm große hechte dazu und bleiben einfach mitten bei den barschen genau vor mir stehen. hab einen sogar erwischt.

war absoluter ausnahmefall hab sowas noch nicht gesehen aber super geil! hab zwei hechte und jede menge barsche innerhlb von 1std. gefangen. 

heute und gestern kein einziger barsch auf keinen köder dafür 4 kleine 40er hechte und 2 um die 60.
bei uns ist echt ******* das man andauernd kleine hechte von 25 - 40cm auf kleine twister dran hat, bis jetzt zwar alle nur spitz gebissen aber tut trotzdem weh 

genug des romans

schönen abend noch


----------



## vermesser (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Gibts neue Erkenntnisse zum Thema des gezielten Fangs ordentlicher Barsche? Die Hechtschonzeit rückt näher...spinnfischen darf ich aber trotzdem...und es taut auch grade...


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Moin,

meine Meinung zu dem Thema: Ordentliche Barsche - also Fische ab 28-30cm, hauen sich im Winter eher Köder der Hecht und Zanderklasse weg.

Somit wirst du anders als im Sommer mit kleineren Ködern, im Winter mehr Beifang haben - da du bestimmt auch größere Köder (zw. 10-15cm) einsetzen wirst.

Mein Post bezieht sich also eher auf die Schonzeit für Hecht...


----------



## redlem (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

Mit Wurm oder Frühstücksfleisch kann mans auch auf große Barsche versuchen ohne dass die Hechte ins Spiel kommen.

Haken groß genug wählen und nicht sparen beim Anködern....


|kopfkrat


----------



## **bass** (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie fangt Ihr Eure großen Barsche?*

bei uns ist es so, die ganze saison übee eher zufallsfänge auf grössere köder im mittelwadser (angel vor allem in der mosel) winter über auch wenn mann hunderte am tag fangen kann gehen die meissten grösserenü40ger entweder auf grössere köder zB 4zoll impqcts von keitech oder creatures 4 zoll zB hellgies, und dieses jahr vermehrt im funkwln auf gufis... ändert aber fast jedes jahr letztes jahr zB ser viele auf lila 4cm köder.. barsche halt, immer anders als man denkt! ;-) aber das ist halt der reiz... ( nur als info, ich versuch verschieden köder aus wenn sie beissen, ist fùr mich auch ein wichtiger punkt)


----------

